# Celestial Pearl Danio Fry!!



## Beijing08

I got home very late tonight and turned on my lights of my 15G moss grow-out tank. There, stuck on the side of the glass, was the tiniest fish fry I've ever seen.

*I immediately realized it was from one of my pregnant Celestial Pearl Danio's that I had put in 5 days ago. 
The extra few fish were kindly given to me by a fellow forum member to add to my school of eight in this tank.*

This spontaneous spawn was quite the excitement 

*Only found 8 as of now...possibly due to the following reasons:*

1) did not immediately remove adults - probably ate a ton of eggs
2) have nano Rasbora in there (small mouths, but still skeptical)
3) did a huge water change yesterday along with Vacuuming 
4) temperature stays at 20.5 Celsius...a bit low for hatching

Staying up this late and posting pictures can justify for the fact that I'm nonetheless delighted. Fingers crossed they will grow up to become adults 

*mean while, ANY TIPS AND POINTERS ARE WELCOME AND EXTREMELY APPRECIATED~*

*1-day-old CPD*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

So cool!

Good job!


----------



## laurahmm

Congratz Leon! That's awesome. What are you going to feed them since they must be tiny!


----------



## Beijing08

laurahmm said:


> Congratz Leon! That's awesome. What are you going to feed them since they must be tiny!


Do you want the offspring back? 
My tank is fully cycled, with loads of pods and microorganisms...
I'm just hoping that they can live through the initial stages; 
When they're large enough to be eating fry food, it'd be a great deal easier.


----------



## jon021

hey congrats leon


----------



## dl88dl

Congrats they look so cute


----------



## Beijing08

Just found more fry popping out. Fry count: 14 



dl88dl said:


> Congrats they look so cute


thank you =)



jon021 said:


> hey congrats leon


Thx Jonathan.


----------



## Angelic

Awesome! Good luck with the fry  I got my fingers crossed!


----------



## tranceaddict

wow look how small they are. awesome.


----------



## Beijing08

They're all free-swimming now.
Fry count: 20


----------



## Cypher

Very cool.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> They're all free-swimming now.
> Fry count: 20


That's cool! It's a lot of them


----------



## BettaBeats

excellent. what size tank are they in? 
I havent had much luck myself. I'm too busy planning to move my tanks down the road to my new place.

I guess the key I've read is to get them foods that are small enough to help them grow strong - infusoria etc.


----------



## Beijing08

Angelic said:


> Awesome! Good luck with the fry  I got my fingers crossed!





tranceaddict said:


> wow look how small they are. awesome.





Cypher said:


> Very cool.


Thanks guys  I'll keep you posted with the progress.


----------



## Beijing08

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's cool! It's a lot of them


hehe, yea I need to figure out what to feed them.
Good thing I don't use CO2 in that tank 



BettaBeats said:


> excellent. what size tank are they in?
> I havent had much luck myself. I'm too busy planning to move my tanks down the road to my new place.
> 
> I guess the key I've read is to get them foods that are small enough to help them grow strong - infusoria etc.


yea I have a crapload of bugs, some of which are microscopic. It's a dirty tank. Hopefully they can live off of that, if you could find out how long the egg sacs last, it would be helpful


----------



## ameekplec.

Cool beans dude! If there's not too many fish (parents included), then they should probably be fine  You might not get 100% survival, but it's a lot lower maintenance than feeding them BBS.


----------



## Oliver

WaWaWeeWah!
Never seen anything that tiny before in a tank.
Those 2 pictures were nicely taken by the way.
I just bought 4 boyz and 1 girlz . . . maybe I will wake up late and catch them doing the MAMBO ;] ooooh I hope > I hope!


----------



## Beijing08

ameekplec. said:


> Cool beans dude! If there's not too many fish (parents included), then they should probably be fine  You might not get 100% survival, but it's a lot lower maintenance than feeding them BBS.


Thanks Eric! They are in my moss tank, not the contest show tank, so the only things competing with them are four dwarf rasboras...having said that, the tank is full of little critters.



Oliver said:


> WaWaWeeWah!
> Never seen anything that tiny before in a tank.
> Those 2 pictures were nicely taken by the way.
> I just bought 4 boyz and 1 girlz . . . maybe I will wake up late and catch them doing the MAMBO ;] ooooh I hope > I hope!


LMAO you are hilarious dude, I can picture your facial expressions when you type that. Best of luck man.


----------



## tf_fish

I raise this fish they are easy to grow out remove the adult fish
gave them microworms if you don't have stop by oakville I will gave you a starter culture 
Tiberio


----------



## TBemba

Hey I found this post on breeding them http://celestialpearldanio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1079

good luck on raising the fry. Warning breeding fish can become highly addictive


----------



## Canadiancray

I always feed my Danio fry with liquid fry food. Even micro worms are large for those fry. Walter worms would be more appropriate but usually only after 1 week.


----------



## TBemba

I always wondered if putting a little fry food into a breeding tank would encourage spawning?

i would assume that in the wild a supply of fry food would trigger spawning. no?


----------



## Beijing08

Canadiancray said:


> I always feed my Danio fry with liquid fry food. Even micro worms are large for those fry. Walter worms would be more appropriate but usually only after 1 week.


Thanks Craig. I might go pick some up. 
However, they've been nice and active since Thursday; I haven't really fed anything, you think that's a sign of sufficient food? Eventually I would need to remove and supplement.



tf_fish said:


> I raise this fish they are easy to grow out remove the adult fish
> gave them microworms if you don't have stop by oakville I will gave you a starter culture
> Tiberio


Awesome! nah Oakville is a little out of my way haha  thanks for the offer man.



TBemba said:


> Hey I found this post on breeding them http://celestialpearldanio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1079
> 
> good luck on raising the fry. Warning breeding fish can become highly addictive


thx bro. Speaking of breeding lol. I'm a shrimper. xD


----------



## Beijing08

They are super healthy, and growing by the day.
So far I have yet to feed anything, the tank is surprisingly self-sustaining.
Will snap a few shots of the group of fry when they're large enough to be moved to a separate tank where I can feed small live foods.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> They are super healthy, and growing by the day.
> So far I have yet to feed anything, the tank is surprisingly self-sustaining.
> Will snap a few shots of the group of fry when they're large enough to be moved to a separate tank where I can feed small live foods.


That's great!
It always cool to see a fast growth.


----------



## Beijing08

OKay..time for an update.

I now have about 10 fry that are extremely healthy. The rest were deformed in some way and died off.

I will try to snap some pictures; their body is showing a faint hint of the "celestial" patterns.

sizes range from 1/4" - 3/4" who knows what may have caused such a huge discrepency?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Great!
Let me know if you will be ready to sale them


----------

